# G10 Just Arrived



## AndyT (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm new to the world of watch's but have just recieved my G10 in the post and would like to thank Roy, It's an absolute beauty. I can't believe how light it is.

Anyway thanks again Roy and as you can probably tell I'm really happy with it.









Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Andy, glad you like the watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Congrats Andy, great choice, a firm forum favorite the G10


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G10's aren't bad.
















Just kidding, I have a couple and I think they rock.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome Andy, as mentioned the G10 is a great watch, strangely I just happen to be wearing mine (purchased from Roy naturally) while at work


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

A great watch IMO & still the most accurate watch i've ever had (if you bother about such things ?)

Good choice.

Dave


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the mad house Andy.

Those G10s are well smart









Ian


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome - a great watch to start with - both a classic and a useful beater - whichever you prefer. I only started last year and this was one of my first buys and remains a keeper.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Andy

I have mine set up like this.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Andy, many G10 fans on here.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Karibu Andy!

Yeah G10's are cool watches. Here's my beauty with a Roy Special orange hand


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

AndyT said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to the world of watch's but have just recieved my G10 in the post and would like to thank Roy, It's an absolute beauty. I can't believe how light it is.
> 
> ...


You realise of course that this enables you to join Stan's elitist G10 club.

You'll need at least 2 though to become a truly serious member


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> a truly serious member


Thats Stan all right
















Sorry


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > a truly serious member
> 
> 
> Thats Stan all right
> ...


When speaking of a man who owns and reputedly wears a `Red Rekord` are you sure you don`t mean _`Truly seriously weird`_
















Sorry Stan I really must stop these slurs on your good name









I`ll be expecting a letter from your solicitor in the morning


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Shouldn't Roy make Tony Blair a G8!?









Have a feeling he might make him a special edition Mickey Mouse G8 at least!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > a truly serious member
> ...


RIGHT! That's it.









Where's me wet fish!


----------

